# Daiwa Tatula 100 HSL Maintenance Help



## Drpetvet628 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hey all, so I've had a fair amount of experience with Baitcasters and this year decided to actually carry out annual cleaning/maintenance on my 1yr old Tatula. All internals were good no signs of wear or grinding. Yet after cleaning and regreasing/oiling and reassembly reeling isn't as smooth as it once was nor is it as quiet. There is a slight whirring being produced while I reel which I'm sure is being caused by the pinion gear. Supposedly in the Tatula there is an extra bearing under the pinion yoke that I seem to have neglected. Do you guys believe that this could cause this problem? Or am I missing something else. Also of note is that there is a bit of horizontal play of the pinion gear within the yoke which I honestly don't know if it is a bad thing or not. Any help or tips would be of great help. Again no parts are missing and all parts are intact with no degradation.


----------



## poncho 79 (May 12, 2012)

Was it doing any of this before you opened it up? If not then get a schematic and go back and make sure you have every part, have them in the right order and orientation. Too much grease will make a reel feel sluggish. Use grease and oil sparingly! More is not better. Do not grease spool bearings, oil them. If you put grease on them then you will have to flush them and re-oil them. Noisy baitcasters are usually a result of worn gears or bearings. Do you use braid? Braid is hard on a reel and will wear out gears and anti-reverses causing noise. What about saltwater? Causes things to rust causing noise. May be beneficial to have a professional in your area look at it


----------



## Drpetvet628 (Mar 31, 2015)

I was looking at a schematic when I took it apart as I had previously tried to take apart and reassemble a junk baitcaster that I had years ago as practice without one and it was a pain. I might have over-greased the gears but I have since posting gone back in, cleaned all surfaces of grease and oil and reapplied grease and oil sparingly to proper parts (grease on gears, oil on bearings). Still think there's one bearing I missed but now it is running much smoother and without much noise at all.


----------



## asterik (Apr 9, 2012)

There is no bearing under any yoke. There is a bearing under the shaft for the handle and that is probably what you are missing. As for it not being geary that is just what happens really after a cleaning. It fairly common for that to happen and now you might notice some in and out play with the handle you never noticed before. Chances are your main or pinion gear are a little beat up and that's what you feel. Just a light coat of grease is all you really need.


----------



## Jvanda1 (Sep 27, 2017)

Drpetvet628 said:


> Hey all, so I've had a fair amount of experience with Baitcasters and this year decided to actually carry out annual cleaning/maintenance on my 1yr old Tatula. All internals were good no signs of wear or grinding. Yet after cleaning and regreasing/oiling and reassembly reeling isn't as smooth as it once was nor is it as quiet. There is a slight whirring being produced while I reel which I'm sure is being caused by the pinion gear. Supposedly in the Tatula there is an extra bearing under the pinion yoke that I seem to have neglected. Do you guys believe that this could cause this problem? Or am I missing something else. Also of note is that there is a bit of horizontal play of the pinion gear within the yoke which I honestly don't know if it is a bad thing or not. Any help or tips would be of great help. Again no parts are missing and all parts are intact with no degradation.





Drpetvet628 said:


> I was looking at a schematic when I took it apart as I had previously tried to take apart and reassemble a junk baitcaster that I had years ago as practice without one and it was a pain. I might have over-greased the gears but I have since posting gone back in, cleaned all surfaces of grease and oil and reapplied grease and oil sparingly to proper parts (grease on gears, oil on bearings). Still think there's one bearing I missed but now it is running much smoother and without much noise at all.





asterik said:


> There is no bearing under any yoke. There is a bearing under the shaft for the handle and that is probably what you are missing. As for it not being geary that is just what happens really after a cleaning. It fairly common for that to happen and now you might notice some in and out play with the handle you never noticed before. Chances are your main or pinion gear are a little beat up and that's what you feel. Just a light coat of grease is all you really need.


I’m having the same exact issue with my 103hx sv tw. On my 2nd cleaning round it seemed to improve slightly but not substantially. No signs of wear anywhere. I have a ct100x to compare and after disassembly the 103x is 10x less smooth than the unmaitained ct100x.

It’s a grinding squealing sound that seem to be loudest on the magnet side, opposite the handle.
These are my first couple casters so I don’t have any expertise. But I did follow the schematic, cleaned with lighter fluid greased gears (other than pinion which I oiled) and oiled the bearing and disks.

Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------

